# [CPUFREQD] ca apporte quoi au juste ???

## loopx

Bonjour, 

j'ai un portable centrino .... ca fait un moment que j'utilise le mode "conservative" comme gouverneur ...

cela fonctionne très bien ... (juste que je sais pas ou il faut configurer cela ... actuellement, il y a un echo vers scaling_governor directement dans local.start   :Rolling Eyes:  ) et la, je me demande: mais, à quoi ca sert cpufreqd ???  Parce que bon, ici, c'est le kernel qui ajuste la fréquence du processeur ... Si je ne change jamais de gouverneur (ce qui me parrait correct), à quoi pourrait bien me servir cpufreqd ?????

De plus, est-ce bien pour les jeux ou autre de garder le mode "conservative" ???

Sinon, j'ai ma petite idée pour cpufreqd ... ca sert à changer le gouverneur .... mais vu que je le change jamais, ben ca risque pas de m'aider ... CPUFREQD serait-il une interface qui pourrait etre utilisée par un plugin dans gkrellm ??? Juste cela et rien de plus ???

C'est une question que je retourne dans ma tete la, c'est uniquement pour savoir si oui (ou non) cpufreqd m'apporterais un plus ... si non, poubelle   :Laughing: 

EDIt: un plus par rapport à ce que le kernel est déjà capable de faire ...

----------

## d2_racing

Moi j'utilise le mode performance, alors ça change pas grand chose d'avoir le frequence scalling pour ma part à mon avis.

Par contre toi, tu vas économiser de la batterie...

----------

## davidou2a

Perso j'ai suivi la doc sur la gestion d'energie, y a des trucs que j'ai fait et d'autres non, j'ai fait un runlevel "battery" minimaliste comme dit dans la doc, seulement en general je suis en "userspace" et je switch de frequence suivant mes envies avec gtk-cpuspeedy, ensuite j'active seulement le mode conservatrice via les evenements qu'acpid intercepte (runlevel battery) 

SOURCE : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/power-management-guide.xml

 :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

> (juste que je sais pas ou il faut configurer cela ... actuellement, il y a un echo vers scaling_governor directement dans local.start   )

 

```
# emerge sys-power/cpufrequtils

# vim /etc/conf.d/cpufrequtils

GOVERNOR="conservative"

# rc-update add cpufrequtils default

# /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils start
```

Et ça sait gérer les multicore comme il faut  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

ah cool, je vais pouvoir enlever mon echo pourrade   :Laughing: 

j'ai déjà fait un runlevel battery, et ca a foiré à mort .. genre: je débranche l'alim et je repasse en mode console ... puis j'aime pas trop parce que quand je lance un service et que ca switch tout seul d'un runlevel à l'autre, ben tu comprend pas pourquoi ton openvpn à foutu le camp alors que c'est tout à fait logique ... jpréfère un tit governor   :Very Happy:  et limite, un ptit laptop_mode mais j'ai toujours peur pour mes disques dur ... sais pas trop si vous l'utiliser ...

----------

## E11

Juste une "bête" question...  :Mr. Green:  Il y a une grande différence en pratique entre le mode "ondemand" et "conservative" ?

----------

## geekounet

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Juste une "bête" question...  Il y a une grande différence en pratique entre le mode "ondemand" et "conservative" ?

 

ondemand monte direct à la fréquence la plus haute, alors que conservative monte doucement par pallier, ce qui est plus sympa pour l'autonomie  :Smile: 

----------

## Madtree

Personnellement, j'utilise cpufreqd sur mon laptop d'une part pour avoir un réglage plus fin sur batteries: J'ai configuré le bidule pour que la fréquence monte mois vite au maximum qu'avec le gouverneur du noyau, mais se cale au maximum pour les applications qui le demandent (les jeux entre autres), en réglant correctement l'intervalle auquel cpufreqd change les fréquences. Et d'autre part pour éviter que le processeur monte trop en température: La fréquence se réduit ainsi automatiquement et de manière progressive dès que la température monte un peu ( de 2Ghz à 1.6Ghz quand ça dépasse les 60°C, 1.3Ghz à 65°C, etc... )

Mais c'est vrai que je support du multi-coeur manque cruellement sur ce logiciel   :Rolling Eyes:  ( peut être pour les futures versions ? ).

----------

## anigel

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Juste une "bête" question...  Il y a une grande différence en pratique entre le mode "ondemand" et "conservative" ?

 

Ca dépend pas mal du CPU en fait. Sur les CPU récents la différence est minime en "ressenti" et minime en différence d'autonomie (je gagne, au mieux 3 minutes sur mon portable). Sur un CPU plus ancien (ou un récent sur un système configuré avec les pieds) ça peut poser des soucis assez gênants sur le "ressenti".

----------

## loopx

va pas ton lien anigel   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2917432.html

J'ai remplacé le t par un p et ça marche ^^

----------

## loopx

lol, l'aime pas les copiers collers anigel   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

 *loopx wrote:*   

> va pas ton lien anigel  

 

Hmmm oui, je me suis foiré surla balise [topic]

----------

## E11

Merci ! Je me disais aussi  :Mr. Green: 

----------

